# renault t1000 rht questions



## 114075 (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all

ive recently bought a 1988 renault autosleeper and i have a few questions about it. if anybody has one and can send me some pictures that would be great

where can i get a replacement water pump? mine dosnt have one just some cut wires and pipes under the sink so i have no idea of model type etc.

what gas do i use in this to run heater, fridge, hob? i just have a cut pipe under one of the seats no coupling or bottle where can i get one of these from? what type of coupling do i need?

where can i get replacement curtain hooks from...once again mine came without all i have is the rails no gliders/hooks etc.

thanks

steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome

You might get an answer on here (and for many questions this is the PLACE) but if not you might like to join the RTMR. See their yahoo group

RTMR/RTMO


----------

